# Dads latest build



## JuiceGoose

Pops finally got his shop back in order and started putting out some axes. Latest badboy is based off an early strat. He hasnt put the hardware or finishing touches but man she came out nice. Customer is gunna blow a gasket when they get it.

Beachwood book matched top from our property is just awesome.

Mahogany back

bolt on, flame maple neck with hand cut ebony fingerboard.

Body has some special touches only a player would appreciate like over cut recess on the back around the neck for easier high fret access.

She'll have D allen pickups, sperzel locking tuners(black) hipshot hard tail bridge,

I didnt get any pictures of the next one on the bench but it has a highly figured persimmon top(think random zebrawood) and a flame maple laminated neck.

Freakin bad arse


----------



## norm007

**** that's beautiful


----------



## JuiceGoose

Wait till the persimmon is done. Its so freakin unique.


----------



## surfspeck

Very Nice!


----------



## Solodaddio

WOW


----------



## bassguitarman

Wow pretty much says it!


----------

